# Wood Pile



## btj1031 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wood stacked for next year.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice stack J-Man........betcha she's checking good in this dry heat.

WoodButcher


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Butcher.  I only finished stacking over the weekend - should I notice it drying this soon?


----------



## raybonz (Apr 23, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Wood stacked for next year.



It is a beautiful thing and like fine art it gets better with age

Ray


----------



## Jags (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet pile of stove chow you have there.  Nice a tidy.  If your anything like me, you will have to check your stack daily (with beer in hand), just to see how its doing.


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jags, I am like you.  My wife thinks I'm weird.  This is my support group!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Apr 24, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Sweet pile of stove chow you have there.  Nice a tidy.  If your anything like me, you will have to check your stack daily (with beer in hand), just to see how its doing.



Ice Cold beer in hand..........so cold.....the outside of the bottle gets frosty.

Woodbutcher


----------



## raybonz (Apr 24, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Sweet pile of stove chow you have there.  Nice a tidy.  If your anything like me, you will have to check your stack daily (with beer in hand), just to see how its doing.



OMG dude I do just that myself I love to see all the check marks as my wood seasons, beer in hand of course.. Matter of fact I think it's ready to burn already  I am glad I am not the only one that does this!

Ray


----------



## adrpga498 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think I am a charter member of the "WWA" wood watchers annonymous. "hello my name is Alan and I have a problem.......with wood watching , processing,  and many otherwood related activities to make normal people think I'm wacky.


----------



## barnartist (May 2, 2008)

Well now I feel better. I use iced tea in place of beer though. Our pool sits right by my stack so i'll be tanning and watching the pile dry.


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 2, 2008)

My Wife: "Where were you?"
Me: "Out back of the barn."
My Wife: "Doing what?"
Me: "Communing with my wood."


----------



## njtomatoguy (May 2, 2008)

now thats a pile of wood


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2008)

Eric was taken in by a family of beavers as a baby. He is damming up his back yard.


----------



## begreen (May 3, 2008)

Doing a damn fine job of it too.


----------



## raybonz (May 3, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> My Wife: "Where were you?"
> Me: "Out back of the barn."
> My Wife: "Doing what?"
> Me: "Communing with my wood."



Wow you have lots of wood!! How many cords do you estimate are in that location? 

Ray


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 4, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Eric was taken in by a family of beavers as a baby. He is damming up his back yard.



You don't want to know what my orthodontist's bills were like as a kid! Kept mom and dad busy trying to make ends meet.

There's about 20 cords in that picture. That was last summer. By Fall I had about 35 stacked in that spot. Most of it is still there, but I did put a dent in it over the winter.


----------



## jadm (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting pictures of your wood.  

After reading many threads on how to stack I began to get a bit paranoid that I was doing it wrong - ie. wood too close together, stacks too high etc...My mind can be a scary place to put information without photo backups...

Now I know my wood will do just fine as it is and I, too, can sit back and watch it crack.   Actually I check out my stacks while I am picking up after our dogs.  My husband looks at it with fear and trebulation that it will somehow take over our entire yard.....I love it and find it very relaxing and reassuring to gaze upon. :coolsmile:


----------



## raybonz (May 4, 2008)

perplexed said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting pictures of your wood.
> 
> After reading many threads on how to stack I began to get a bit paranoid that I was doing it wrong - ie. wood too close together, stacks too high etc...My mind can be a scary place to put information without photo backups...
> 
> Now I know my wood will do just fine as it is and I, too, can sit back and watch it crack.   Actually I check out my stacks while I am picking up after our dogs.  My husband looks at it with fear and trebulation that it will somehow take over our entire yard.....I love it and find it very relaxing and reassuring to gaze upon. :coolsmile:



It's comforting to know we will be warm and our heat is prepaid... 

Ray


----------



## barnartist (May 5, 2008)

What is the thought on drying for the summer- should it be covered, or will that keep the sun from baking it more? I have a single but *100' long row stacked against a fenceline. Last season I used some greenhouse quality clear plastic over it. Worked well, but thought about buying some 6 x 20 grey tarps.

*100' pending... I'll post a pic one of these days.


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 15, 2008)

For those of you wondering how my wood was seasoning, here's an updated pic.  Amazing what some weather and time will do for a pile of wood.  Haven't covered it yet, probably won't for a while.  I think I'll bring a couple cord into the garage, then cover the other two that are left out there.  I'll take from the outside woodpile as long as I can, then there'll be some dry stuff in the garage for the dead of winter......here it comes.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking like tired old wood !
I bet your glad you have have money in the bank and started stacking that wood when you did.......we get to sit back and watch as the September wood crunch
takes hold.......


WoodButcher


----------



## brewerpete (Sep 19, 2008)

J-Man... nice job.. progressing nicely!
Eric- you are my hero
Rest of you --- repeat after me... My name is <insert forum name here> and I drink beer and watch my wood dry.

everyone reply in unison... Welcome <insert that person's forum name>

Yes we are all members of a 12 step wood watchers program

Cheers


----------



## N/A N/A (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice guys, I stacked my wood in the wood shed so that I got a little cut out in the middle where I put a chair. That way I can sit and be one with my wood and drink my malted beverage. And my neighbors will not see me and think that I am weird or something....


----------

